# Sauerstoff im Teich



## luko1662 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo
Frage:
Sollte man jetzt bei ca 19 C Wassertempratur die Sauerstoffsteine wieder entfernen ?
Glaube das die Algen sich dadurch wohler fühlen ,und schneller vermehren.
Gruß Detlef


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo

Was sind denn Sauerstoffsteine ? 

mfG


----------



## luko1662 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hi Karsten
Das sind die runden Blauen


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo


Corega-Tabs  

oder 

meinst  Du einen Ausströmer mit einem Luftpümchen 

außer dass diie Dinger im Winter einen Eisfreihalter unterstützen können

wurde noch keine andere Wirkung auf Gartenteiche gemessen .

insbesondere  der Sauerstoffgehalt  

wird davon so was von NICHT beeinflusst  


mfG

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sauerstoffsättigung_(Umwelt)


----------



## luko1662 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo
soweit zum pümpchen
das ganze 3x


----------



## karsten. (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*



das nenn ich mal Wasserbewegung 

was hast Du denn da Dran und läuft das Teil rund um die Uhr auf Volllast ?

Bewegung kann den Sauerstoffanteil erhöhen (bis annähernd 100%)

wie man die erzeugt ist zweitrangig 

die 20% Sauerstoff aus der Luft lösen sich kaum durch Ausströmer

mfG


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Servus Detlef



> Glaube das die Algen sich dadurch wohler fühlen ,und schneller vermehren.


Höchstens durch zuviele Nährstoffe im Wasser 

Sauerstoff spenden sie selbst unter Tags ... Nachts verbrauchen sie jedoch O²

Was aber jetzt nicht heißen soll, du sollst die "Sprudler" in der Nacht abstellen , dann fällt der O² - Gehalt noch mehr :beten


----------



## luko1662 (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hi Karsten : 24 Std volle Pulle
Hi Helmut
Hatte sie nur der Hitzewelle wegen dazugeschaltet,um mehr Wasserbewegung zu bekommen.
Es waren teilweise bie zu 27°C im Teich
Werde jetzt auf einen Sprudler reduzieren
Dank euch


----------



## Digicat (27. Juli 2010)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Kannst vielleicht ein Sonnensegel aufstellen ... oder einen TWW machen 

Ist zwar im Moment Geschichte ... aber es kann ja heuer nochmal heiß werden


----------



## Zacky (3. Mai 2011)

*Wieviel Sauerstoff braucht ein Teich?*

Ein freundliches  an alle.

Habe mal kurz dieses Thema wieder hoch geholt. Ich finde die Frage bzw. das Thema an sich ja mal interressant, aber so richtig auf eine Antwort bin ich nicht gestossen.

Wieviel Sauerstoff braucht ein Koiteich tatsächlich? Kann man das anhand eines Rechenfaktors - wie kubikmeter x ?was? - oder Temperaturabhängig - ...°C x ?was? - Anzahl Koi x qbm Wasser - irgendwie genauer beziffern? Habe nun kein Sauerstoffmessgerät um generell einen Wert zu messen, aber kann man sinnvoll sagen, wieviel Sauerstoff ein Teich braucht. Wenn jetzt ein Messgerät vorhanden wäre, welchen Wert sollte ich dann haben bzw. erreichen, wenn alles optimal funktioniert. Zuviel Sauerstoff ist doch bestimmt auch nicht gut, oder!? Die Luftpumpen sind ja z.Bsp. alle mit einer Literzahl/Stunde/Watt ausgewiesen. Die Sprudelsteine / Ausströmer sind dementsprechend dann meist ausgelegt.

Vielleicht könnten wir dieses Thema ja mal anhand meines Teiches diskutieren!?

Teichgröße: ca. 40 qbm Volumen mit etwa 65 qm Oberfläche, 26 Koi mit 10-35 cm Größe, einen Wasserfall, eine Springbrunnenpumpe (beide Elemente laufen ggw. 24h), direkte Sonneneinstrahlung ca. 7 Stunden am Tag

Reichen diese Info's als Diskussionsgrundlage!? Reicht es aus, wenn ich den Filter und die darin befindlichen Medien mit Sprudlern ausrüste? Reicht der dort hinein gepumpte Sauerstoff aus? Reichen die Wasserfälle und Springbrunnen aus?


----------



## Joerg (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hi Zacky,
denkst du nicht, dass sind zu viele Fragen auf einmal? :smoki
Koi sollten 5mg/l haben um total glücklich zu sein.
Der Gehalt ist Temperaturabhängig, je wärmer das Wasser, desto weniger löst sich darin.
Mit Luftsprudlern kannst du bei optimaler Einmischung max 100% Sättigung erreichen, das ist bei hohen Temperaturen recht wenig.
Insbesondere die Schwankungen sind nicht optimal. In der Nacht verbrauchen die Pflanzen unter Wasser neben den Koi auch noch Sauerstoff, damit ist Frühmorgens teilweise ein recht niedriger Wert erreicht.
Ohne einen ordentlichen Test, wirst du wohl kaum etwas genaues über deinen Teich rauskriegen.
Auf der anderen Seite treiben die Luftsprudler CO² aus dem Teich aus, dass die Pflanzen und Koi zum Leben benötigen.

Kein einfaches Thema.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Mai 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo Leute wenn das so Richtig ist      :? Oase  Sauerstoff mindestens 80% bei 20 Grad auf 1 Liter ( 7,26 mg/ Liter ) sollte das wasser Mindestens haben . Ich selber habe da 41mg/l . Gruss Reiner


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Morgen unser Leitungswasser hat nur 38 mg/l kann das oder macht der Oase Mann da was nicht Richtig denn ich habe im mal Leitungswasser gegeben und er meinte deine Sauerstoff Werte sind von 41 % auf 38 % runter. Was denn nu hat das Leitungswasser weniger Sauerstoff wie mein Teich ???????


----------



## Zacky (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Gute Frage, aber keine Antwort zu. Kann man evtl. auch die Sauerstoffwerte beim regionalen Wasserwerk erfahren? Hat das schon mal jemand gefragt? Denn alle anderen Werte kann man dort ja auch erfragen.


----------



## Nikolai (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo Reiner,

Deine vom Oasemann ermittelten Werte scheinen mir sehr unrealistisch.

Die Sättigungswerte für die Lösung von Sauerstoff in Wasser betragen bei:

 0 Grad Celsius -  14,6 mg/Liter
20 Grad Celsius -   9,1 mg/Liter 

Fischkritische Werte liegen bei ca. 4 mg/Liter (bei Forellen usw. auch höher)

bei unbewgtem Wasser kann auch eine Übersättigung auftreten, aber sicher nicht in dem o.g. Maße.

Gruß Nikolai


----------



## Karl der Koi (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Hallo,

der Sättigungsgrad an o2 ist stark Temperatur und Luftdruckabhängig.

Wassertemp: 10°C = 11,28 ppm o2
                     16°C = 9,86
                      20°c = 9,08
                      24°C = 8,40

Das Minimum sollte bei jeweils 60% des Sättigungsgrades liegen. Das wäre dann beim obigen Beispiel beim geringsten Wert also bei höchster Wassertemperatur und das wäre 24°C dann 5,04 ppm.

Für koi wird aber ein permanenter Wert von 8ppm angestrebt, denn da hat man dann noch ne Sicherheit.
Werte unter den berühmten 6ppm sollten vermieden werden. Auch ständige starke Schwankungen sind nicht gut. Und befor man ständig sich mit den Umrechnungen rumschlägt sollte man halt den Wert 8ppm anstreben. Dann passt alles.

Blubbersteine nie tiefer als 50cm unter Wasserniveau hängen. Sauerstoffeintrag erfolgt dort über Wasserbewegung. 
Venturidüsen immer Obacht geben, Gefahr der Stickstoffübersättigung.
Sauerstoffkonzi ist am einfachsten aber auch am teuersten und technischsten. Sollte überwacht und gesteuert werden, sonst schnell Sauerstoffübersättigung. Aber ist auch am effecktivsten und bringt die bessten Resultate.

Jeder muß seinen Weg finden.

Grüßle Karlchen


----------



## S.Reiner (13. Juni 2011)

*AW: Sauerstoff im Teich*

Ist das dann so gut Bild meint er nu % oder Miliegramm aus der Oase laden ????


----------

